# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  Firefox Plugin: Router Status

## mojiro

> Router Status 0.1.7.1 by Alexander
> 
> View the status of your router in the status bar.
> 
> Shows the current status of your router in the status bar and allows you to control it.
> 
> Works with:
>  Firefox: 2.0 – 3.0.0.*
> 
> Install Now





> Latest Development Version:
> http://www.undermined.org/projects/files/view/5
> Supported Routers:
> http://www.undermined.org/projects/pages/view/8
> Change Log:
> http://www.undermined.org/projects/pages/view/9
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> If you experience crashes in the latest version (0.1.7.1), try the latest development builds on my site.
> ...

----------


## mojiro

έχει υποστήριξη για DDWrt v23 & v24, OpenWrt WhiteRussian webif

----------


## Dreamweaver

Το εβαλα, nice  ::

----------


## LiK

Add-on not found!  ::

----------


## compiler

> Add-on not found!


Δες εδώ ! 


https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5544

----------


## costas43gr

Router Status 0.1.7.8
by Alexander​

View the status of your router in the tool or status bar.
Updated January 20, 2008 

Long Description

Shows the current status of your router in the status bar and allows you to control it.

Fully Supported:
* DD-WRT
* Tomato
Partially Supported:
* Linksys
* D-Link
* Netgear
* Several Others

Also Includes:
* Private Network Protection
- https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=354493
- http://www.symantec.com/enterprise/secu ... ing_1.html
* DNS Resolver Tool
* Basic Telnet Client
Works with:

* Firefox: 2.0 – 3.0.*


https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5544

----------

